

Headset to read dog's mind - avn2109
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2526360/The-headset-lets-DOG-talk-Prototype-analyses-pets-thoughts-translates-human-speech.html

======
ColinWright
More info on the Indigogo page - [http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/no-more-
woof](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/no-more-woof)

That, by the way, is the entirety of discussion from previous submissions of
this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934457)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935467)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941486)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6949669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6949669)

Don't be surprised if you don't get much discussion here.

------
tenzing
This reminds me of a far side cartoon about a dog bark translator
[http://michaelscomments.wordpress.com/2008/01/16/dog-bark-
tr...](http://michaelscomments.wordpress.com/2008/01/16/dog-bark-translator/)

